# Центр и регионы - о наболевшем



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

Информация
Выделено отсюда

*Koza Nozdri*, что именно? еда, одежда, услуги?
ты меня удивляешь, честно..

ездила в гости к друзьям в Череповец..
_огромное сори модеру, что не по теме..._
так вот, вечером они собрали своих друзей и мы пошли вместе праздновать семейное торжество. Вслед за возлияниями гостей я устала слушать фразы.. Зажравшиеся, нам бы ваши цены и зарплаты. Один местный _бизнесме_н заявил,


> что он бы приехал в Москву подработать, если бы предложили миллион


. 
Я тупила час, надеясь объяснить народу, что у нас ВСЕ дороже. Начиная от лечения зубов, кончая снять жилье. И зарплаты у нас ну никак не миллионные. В среднем тридцатка по Москве считается хорошим показателем. На самом деле, мои соседи получают, юрист-18 тыщ, инженер на оптико-механическом -10 тыщ (вообще катастрофа!!! и позор).
И только те, кто в свое время перестал работать на дядю и открыл собственное дело, чувствуют себя нормально.


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

*Sfera*, та я ж про Новосиб говорил!
и в шутку-так то.
а вот по поводу 30 т.р. в Москве...я удивлен.
это даже у нас не зарплата.
только аренда хаты в 14 выливается,садик-11,бенз и т.д.
так что какая ,нафиг,тридцать?
не представляю как на 10 умудряются жить.
жесть просто....


----------



## shestale (29 Сен 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Sfera, та я ж про Новосиб говорил!


Так ты вроде как из Красноярска, а там реально все дорого, даже по сравнению с Новосибом...)))))
Модератору, может в отдельную тему вырезать...


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

shestale написал(а):


> Так ты вроде как из Красноярска, а там реально все дорого)))))


так а я про что"!
да простят меня Москвичи-но по приезду к нам они иной раз и сами ох..фигевают.


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

Вот именно, что жесть..Позор для столицы. Моя подруга, мать троих детей, вынуждена работать на 4 работах (в том числе и мытье полов в школе). Зарплата поломойки-5000 руб. в месяц. И то, работу надо вымаливать, сейчас предпочитают отдать вакансию таджикам, к примеру, да простят меня юзеры этой национальности. Им платить можно меньше, они и за 3 вымоют школу. От так.


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

все-раньше мне Москва просто не нравилась...
а теперь сильно не нравится.


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> так а я про что"!
> да простят меня Москвичи-но по приезду к нам они иной раз и сами ох..фигевают.


В Новосибе не была, врать не буду и ценовой политики вашей не знаю.
Очень жаль, что в нашей стране труд оплачивается несоразмерно нормальному проживанию. Не существованию и Выживанию от з/п до з/п, а нормальному проживанию.


----------



## shestale (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> В Новосибе не была, врать не буду и ценовой политики вашей не знаю.


Маш, она такая-же как и везде...платить как можно меньше)))


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

Еще случай по поводу заблуждения о заработках в Москве и о претензиях к жизни. Приехали к родственникам в Волгоград. Брат уверен, что у нас деньги под ногами валяются и хрен ли нам жаловаться. Я ему предложила приехать да поднять деньги.
В свое время он неплохо поездил по миру, будучи в составе олимпийской сборной по водному полу. Сейчас ему 39, стал главным тренером женской сборной с з/п в 80000 в Волгограде. Ему мало)).

Леша и мой пост перенеси.. а то я не заметила


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

*Sfera*, вот если вынесут в отдельную тему-расскажу как устроена схема.
на самом деле если люди не будут жить от зп до зп,а более менее прилично-то у них возникнет потребность думать и чувствовать себя людьми.
народ поимет что жизнь может быть и другой.
все начнет меняться,а нынешняя схема влясти и экономическая модель страны как раз основаны на нищенстве.
не станет нищих-система пошатнется и серьезно.
мне очень жаль писать такие слова-многим это будет обидно и я покажусь циником...
но реальность такова,что фокус бедности таков что люди стремятся к благу в очень ограниченных рамках,и каждый шаг делает их и их детей( и меня тоже,что уж тамм) к еще большей долговой и социальной зависимости.
встряхни головой каждый читающий и вспомни насколько изменилась мораль и менталитет общества за последние 30 лет.
никто не станет богаче несмотря на видимые признаки улучшения положения.
это утопия.
а для отвода мыслей нам позволяют думать что у нас есть какой то там выбор в жизни.
а выбор то один-народ есть средство.
и понимать это не должен.

извиняюсь-не видел что тему перенесли пока писал.


----------



## Techno (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> Леша и мой пост перенеси.. а то я не заметила


Не успевает


----------



## Severnyj (29 Сен 2012)

Techno написал(а):


> Не успевает



Да вроде успел


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

О, как народ понесло...выражать свои мысли
а вы все вирусы, вирусы))
поговорим о сЪеме жилья))


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> з/п в 80000 в Волгограде


в год?
а все -увидел,восемьдесят а не восемьсот.
так это более менее зп.
на семью начинает хватать и задумываешься о жизни.
и чувствуешь себе еще более нищим.


----------



## shestale (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> поговорим о сЪеме жилья))


от 10-15 тыс.руб за однушку в спальном районе.


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

shestale написал(а):


> 10-15 тыс.руб за однушку в спальном районе.


да где то так.
+ свет,газ ,тырнет и мелкосрочный ремонт за свои бабуськи.
я у знакомых двушку снимаю за 14,но на деле дороже получается.
а так двухи от 15 и до 50-смотря где.
коплю деньги на землю-хочу дом.


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

однушка от 25000, ежели около метро да с Ремонтом, то цены зашкаливают


----------



## Severnyj (29 Сен 2012)

shestale написал(а):


> от 10-15 тыс.руб за однушку в спальном районе.


50 км от Москвы - примерно такие цены.
20 км - 15000 - 20000
Ближе и в самой Москве - 20000 - до бесконечности. Можешь за пару миллионов в месяц хоть с видом на Кремль))


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> однушка от 25000


при зп в 10?!
если я офигиваю от ежемесячных поборов с моим доходом-бедные ваши тогда.

_Добавлено через 41 секунду_


Severnyj написал(а):


> Можешь за пару миллионов в месяц хоть с видом на Кремль))


хахахахахха сто лет бы его не видел...


----------



## shestale (29 Сен 2012)

Severnyj написал(а):


> Можешь за пару миллионов в месяц хоть с видом на Кремль))


Да короче в крупных городах везде одинаково....у нас только Кремля нет


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> при зп в 10?!


не, ну сам то понимаешь, что это нереально))
Те, кто снимают, вынуждены работу искать "высокооплачиваемую". Инжинер то наш живет в собственной квартире.


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

я помню в Москве ходил так там ценники руб/доллар везде.
а иногда руб и вовсе нет.
тока доллар.
так что в етом плане нам с *shestale* проще...у нас пока все за деревянные можно купить.


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

Severnyj написал(а):


> Можешь за пару миллионов в месяц хоть с видом на Кремль


меня больше смущает соседство с могилой вождя... вот не хотела бы просыпаться в жилье с видом на это..)




Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> хахахахахха сто лет бы его не видел...


а че? красивый он)


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> Инжинер то наш живет в собственной квартире


я вообще заметил,что кто на своем жилье тот меньше чешется.



Sfera написал(а):


> а че? красивый он)


ага... меня как пацаны давай везде таскать...*я когда до кремля добрался даже к Ленину рад был прилечь,лишь бы не на ногах стоять!!!*
так что кремль может и красивый,но я его не особо обрадовался глядеть.
зато стриптиз,конечно,ударный был.
Москва вообще все силы вытягивает,не знаю отчего.
в тот же Питер ездил-и ничего,как огурчик мотался нормально.
а Москва вампир энергетический.


----------



## Severnyj (29 Сен 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> при зп в 10?!


Ну почти, 5 лет назад при зп 24000 я снимал квартиру в 70 км от Мск за 8000 за минусом кв-платы, электричества. 

А 9 лет назад при зп 8000 - на мне висел кредит за комп по 3000 в месяц + комната в коммуналке (родственников) - за 800 руб


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> я вообще заметил,что кто на своем жилье тот меньше чешется.


это да! живет себе и 10 тыщ нормально.. 
подумаешь, что на лапше одной сидит, но и не нужно ничего...


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> это да! живет себе и 10 тыщ нормально..
> подумаешь, что на лапше одной сидит, но и не нужно ничего...


так че,много тут народу на своей недвижимости?
ыыы...
ы.
мне кажется не очень то и много.


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> мне кажется не очень то и много.


много... переданной поколениями, 
купить сейчас очень сложно, ибо дорого. А вот от бабок и от дедок наследство-это есть.




Severnyj написал(а):


> Ну почти, 5 лет назад при зп 24000 я снимал квартиру в 70 км от Мск за 8000 за минусом кв-платы, электричества.


Леша, да тебя раскулачивать пора))


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> А вот от бабок и от дедок наследство-это есть.


простая арифметика дает понять что такого наследства уже практически нет.
бабушек максимум две.
а поколений минимум три.
да я у своей бабули то и не думаю чего то получить.
придется по сантиметрам тогда резать(недвижимость а не бабушку)
так что миф это.


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> так что миф это.


ну почему миф... моя бабуля оставила квартиру моему папе и моей тетке.. У папы я одна и у тетки сын. Папа умер, мне не осталось ничего, зато брату вся квартира-тетка постаралась).
Зато жизнь дала пинок мне такой под зад, что пришлось зарабатывать.. Сейчас купили себе свои 50 квадратов.

_Добавлено через 2 часа 46 минут 44 секунды_
а чего затихли то?)) я всех своей бабулей распугала?))

давайте тогда о приятном) 
у кого что есть рассказать?


----------



## Severnyj (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> я всех своей бабулей распугала?))


Не, раскулачиванием))


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> я всех своей бабулей распугала?))


ага....
просто мы так вдвоем беседуем,а остальные нетушки...
я иззиняюсь за вопрос ,а сколько у вас 50 квадратов стоят?
у нас в среднем от 1 900 000...лично я думаю что такая цена за бетон неадекватна.
я планирую на будущее дом частный.


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

я тож планировала дом.. 10 соток -три миллиона, 12 км от мкад
а еще надо ж дом поставить..В общем, пока рассталась с этой мыслей
50 кв. в строящемся доме на данный момент стоят 4300000

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 55 секунд_


Severnyj написал(а):


> Не, раскулачиванием))


ну я пошутила), зарплата неплохая у тебя была уже 5 лет назад.. Это в области или в столице?


----------



## Severnyj (29 Сен 2012)

В области)


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> 50 кв. в строящемся доме на данный момент стоят 4300000


ВАПЩЕ РАЗБУДИТЕ МЕНЯ ИЛИ УЩИПНИТЕ...
как меня бесит все в этом бредовом мире.
страна дураков она и есть по ходу такова не в поговорках а в жизни.


----------



## грум (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> 50 кв. в строящемся доме на данный момент стоят 4300000


Это наверно в районе Щербинки такая цена?
Возле метро у нас строят(Цена от 4 205 $ до 6 146 $ (от 1 марта 2012 г.)За 1 кв.метр.
Все для народа.


----------



## shestale (29 Сен 2012)

Маша, я подсчитал, у тебя в 2 раза дешевле


----------



## Кирилл (29 Сен 2012)

вот и скажите-как вы покупать жилье хотите?!
я при доходах от 60 до 90 в среднем вообще не представляю это возможным.
а кто как писали 10-15 получает?!
они че на пенсии на помойке жить будут?!
*куда государство будет девать миллионы бездомных через 20 -30 лет?*
лично я не понимаю как это мне мое сознание позволить влезть в долги на несколько лямов при имеющихся уже.
причем ситуация у нас в стране ни разу не стабильная.
у меня девочка на работе платит за гостинку -ипотека на 14 (!) лет...
это вообще ни в какие ворота -за сортир с диваном 14 лет платить!!!
вот скажите мне,дураку-как народ будет жилье себе брать?
наследство советских времен от бабушек очень скоро кончится если еще осталось.


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

*грум*, *shestale*, у меня в 8 км. от мкад), купили в области, на Москву не потянули


----------



## shestale (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> у меня в 8 км. от мкад)


я тоже живу в 15 км от центра, зато там воздух чище)))


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

*shestale*, однозначно)



Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> куда государство будет девать миллионы бездомных через 20 -30 лет?


миллионы уже начали и будут продолжать убивать друг друга за квартирный вопрос, помогая государству. Живи спокойно, страна!


----------



## shestale (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> убивать друг друга за квартирный вопрос


смотрела сегодня про Новосибирских черных риелтеров?))))))))


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

*shestale*, не, седня как раз покупала в будущем доме машиноместо ...все для детей..чтоб побольше оставить им после себя, чтоб не мыкались по съемным углам пол своей жизни, как их родители
Кому интересно, стоимость 13,4 метров в равняется 900000...
В Москве на Каширке, где работаю, машиноместо стоит 1800000.. 

Но скачаю и посмотрю.. как передачка называлась?


----------



## грум (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> купили в области


У нас область начинается за 70 км от Москвы.
Это по новому закону о Москве.Всех туда переселят а в Москве будут жить одни нефтянники.


----------



## shestale (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> как передачка называлась?


"Честный детектив" на России 1.


----------



## Сашка (29 Сен 2012)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> вот и скажите-как вы покупать жилье хотите?!





> сегодня по средней цене двухкомнатной квартиры в Москве реально приобрести неплохой дом на берегу моря в ряде стран Восточной Европы и в Турции.


вот так


----------



## shestale (29 Сен 2012)

грум написал(а):


> а в Москве будут жить одни нефтянники


Валера, тогда скорее всего газовики 
У нас цена за 1 м3 природного газа в 2007г. - 1,4 руб, а в 2012г. - 3,538 руб..., до тысячных округляют)))...за 5 лет в 2,5 раза выросла.


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

грум написал(а):


> Всех туда переселят а в Москве будут жить одни нефтянники.


лучше бы они сами туда переселились. Странно, но не добывают в столице ни газ ни нефть, а живут и нефтяники, и газовики)


----------



## shestale (29 Сен 2012)

Sfera написал(а):


> Странно, но не добывают у нас ни газ ни нефть, а живут и нефтяники, и газовики)


они ее продают


----------



## Sfera (29 Сен 2012)

shestale написал(а):


> они ее продают


торгаши они тогда, обычные торгаши...с бааальшими з/п и амбициями


----------



## iskander-k (29 Сен 2012)

shestale написал(а):


> У нас цена за 1 м3 природного газа в 2007г. - 1,4 руб, а в 2012г. - 3,538 руб


А у нас 1 куб газа в переводе на рубли около 20 рублей ))


----------



## shestale (30 Сен 2012)

iskander-k написал(а):


> А у нас 1 куб газа в переводе на рубли около 20 рублей ))


Если это цена для частных потребителей, и уровень жизни у вас я не думаю, что выше, чем в России, тогда просто ...


----------

